# PDR / Dent Devils Inverness



## donss (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone used Colin Chalmers at Dent Devils in Inverness for 
paintless dent removal work (removal of 'shopping trolley' or car park dents / dings)? What comments whether a great result or otherwise?

Had my TT QS for 3 years now and got my 1st car park dent yesterday: Free of charge too... Am I not the lucky one???
Grrrr..... Not Happy!

Donss
Watten,
The Wild, Wild Highlands of Scotland......
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=58.473257,-3.303623

The Most Northerly QS on the UK Mainland.....


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey mate I use Colin all the time he is a wizard seriously skilled guy and I've known him for many years so can recommend him very highly! :thumb:


----------

